

The Social Sign In revolution is happening - ahrens
http://www.thestrategyweb.com/the-social-sign-in-revolution-is-happening

======
Rariel
Doesn't this just apply to retailers? If you're a social-networking start up
wouldn't you really want users to create accounts rather than using their FB
or Twitter accounts? Also, only something like 13% of internet users use
Twitter so I wonder how useful it is. I only use my twitter account because I
don't trust FB privacy settings.

I'm in stealth mode with my start up, but should I allow social sign-in once
we launch is a question I have pondered for a while now. My gut instinct says
to do it because it will make it easier for users to "get a taste" and then
they'd want to create an account if they liked the service. But the more
business minded/practical part of me says this would only defeat the purpose
of a social network--why would you use one SN login to use another SN. Twitter
(to my knowledge) never allowed people to use their fb login.

------
ahrens
If you are starting a Social Network, then it would be a bad idea, yes. For
most applications, I think it would be pretty practical. Social media related
sites might find it useful though.

